# EMBALSES.NET > Biología >  Flora y fauna en el parque María Luisa de Sevilla.

## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo algunas fotos de lo que podéis encontraros si visitáis este parque.





















En otros dos mensajes os pongo el resto.

----------


## FEDE

En el próximo mensaje termino.

----------


## FEDE

Bueno pués esto ha sido todo, hasta un próximo paseo por el parque, saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jod*r, vaya fotazas. Son magníficas. Me encantan.
Aunque, te han faltado los Pavos Reales  :Smile:  :Smile: .

----------


## perdiguera

Es una maravilla ese parque en mitad de Sevilla.

----------

